# N13 Pulsar Fuel



## mrvandervloet (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey everyone

New to the forum but couldn't find a section for the N13 Pulsars. 

Just wondering what peoples fuel economy is for the 1.8l 3 speed autos? How many kms should I expect out of a full tank?

Cheers


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My pulsar was getting around 22 mpg when I sold it 
But it was 5-speed 1.6 twin cam and needed a tune up.
Welcome to the forum!


----------

